# Wearing gloves to avoid bites



## s3cretz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sure this thread will get flamed, but being relatively new to the hobby I figured I'd put it out there.  When dealing with the more venomous species, why would you not want to wear some type of thick glove to keep the T fangs from penetrating skin?  I'm not speaking of handling the T, as I don't handle ANY of my species, but when cleaning tanks or rehousing species like pokies, H Mac, etc., what are the downsides to wearing hand protection?  It seems like common sense to me, so I'm curious as to why you would/wouldn't advise this?


----------



## Shell (Feb 20, 2012)

Gloves won't do any good, the spider can penetrate them with their fangs.

If you're talking like the large, thick leather gloves that are worn at vet clinics etc for handling "difficult" animals; I can tell you from experience as a vet tech, that something that thick and bulky, would make doing any feeding, maintenance, or rehousing impossible.

The only time maybe some type of gloves (but they would have to be thin or they are going to impede your ability to work), could come in handy are for extra protection when dealing with species that have strong urticating hairs. They aren't going to provide protection from a bite, but can protect your hands to a degree from the hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 20, 2012)

How much are you able to move your hands / fingers exactly when wearing gloves? If you think about, let's say thick leather gloves, then first off most T's have fangs of 0,5cm to 1,5cm (depending on species and size of the specimen - T.apophis can get to 2cm fangs if I am not mistaken!) and those will easily go through your gloves anyways. 

1) Your movement is hindered

2) You might hurt your T by dropping her accidentally in case you pick her up (or squeeze or whatnot)

3) Gloves won't stop fangs (I can't imagine that, given their strength and their length!)


There's only ONE way to avoid getting bitten: BE CAREFUL and have as much information on the T as possible. If scared about getting bitten, my personal suggestion is to NOT get ANY old-word T!


----------



## s3cretz (Feb 20, 2012)

I could see something large like a Blondi or something more in the 7-8" size being able to penetrate some thick gloves.  Looking at my Smithi's (5.5" MF) fangs, they're pretty small and I couldn't see her penetrating some thick, puffy winter gloves.  Granted, they would impede movement, but then again I'm not performing open heart surgery either.  I'm very careful when dealing with my OW species, but of course I'm not looking to get bit.  Scared is probably not the right word, but I'm not eager to join the ranks of those who have posted in the bite threads either...  I was thinking more for having to remove a large pokie or something when doing the yearly enclosure maintenance when the T actually needs to be removed from the enclosure.  I've yet to try and "capture" a large OW from within its enclosure, so was trying to find ways to minimize complications.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing the use of gloves to avoid a bite ..I'm curious though if there were any reported cases of a person being bit by a T while using gloves and if so size of T at the time/ type of gloves/ damage recieved


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 20, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> *I could see something large like a Blondi or something more in the 7-8" size being able to penetrate some thick gloves.  Looking at my Smithi's (5.5" MF) fangs, they're pretty small and I couldn't see her penetrating some thick, puffy winter gloves.*  Granted, they would impede movement, but then again I'm not performing open heart surgery either.  I'm very careful when dealing with my OW species, but of course I'm not looking to get bit.  Scared is probably not the right word, but I'm not eager to join the ranks of those who have posted in the bite threads either...  I was thinking more for having to remove a large pokie or something when doing the yearly enclosure maintenance when the T actually needs to be removed from the enclosure.  I've yet to try and "capture" a large OW from within its enclosure, so was trying to find ways to minimize complications.


Ok, but you just said:



s3cretz said:


> I'm sure this thread will get flamed, but *being relatively new to the hobby* I figured I'd put it out there.  When dealing with the more venomous species, *why would you not want to wear some type of thick glove to keep the T fangs from penetrating skin*?  I'm not speaking of handling the T, as I don't handle ANY of my species, but when cleaning tanks or rehousing species like pokies, H Mac, etc., what are the downsides to wearing hand protection?  It seems like common sense to me, so I'm curious as to why you would/wouldn't advise this?


So you stated that you're new to the hobby and asked a question.  That question was answered for you, by an experienced member.  Then, you reject their answer.

What exactly makes what you think, being new to the hobby, more important/correct/valid than what experienced hobbyists think?  What makes you think people will want to help you, when all you do is dismiss their answers to your questions because you think you know best?

Why did you even ASK the question if you're not going to consider the responses you get?


----------



## Shell (Feb 20, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> I could see something large like a Blondi or something more in the 7-8" size being able to penetrate some thick gloves.


My female G. pulchripes punctured a plastic catch cup with a bite, when she was about 4.5"...

Thick gloves are only going to seriously impede what you can do. The only ones I've ever used that are resistant to dog and cat bites, made it impossible to do anything except restrain the animal while people not wearing gloves did the work.


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2012)

i imagine these would do the job: http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/hexarmor-hercules-400r6e-glove.html

if they'll stop a crotalus, my guess is that they'll stop a T.


----------



## s3cretz (Feb 20, 2012)

xhexdx said:


> Ok, but you just said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not rejecting answers from anyone.  My apologies to anyone that I may have offended by responding with what I considered might be intelligent thought.  That being said, you sir, have a lot to learn with respect to communication, people skills and most of all, tolerance.  I'm sure you have years of experience on me in the T hobby, but I wouldn't dream of conducting myself the way you do in my area of expertise, Leopard Geckos.  This is not the first time I have witnessed your intolerance and knee-jerk responses to newcomers on this board.  Your methods keep people like myself from posting in these forums.  Who wants to ask questions for "fear" of being shellacked by someone like yourself?

Without newcomers to the hobby, the hobby will die out eventually as the "elitists" such as yourself die out.  I have done countless hours of research both on these boards, watching videos and reading books.  When I do choose to post something here, it is to have people with more experience than myself to weigh-in on various topics.  It IS NOT just to have something answered just to digest it with no further input.  Your interpretation of my persistence in asking questions is skewed, at best.  The answers to my questions were considered; the conversation was just not over in my opinion.  At any rate, thanks again for making this yet another uncomfortable thread that you can now add to your ever-growing resume.


----------



## Vilurum (Feb 20, 2012)

First thing that comes to mind is the thick gaunlets used when working with Birds of Prey.

Imagine maintenance with that


----------



## skippy (Feb 20, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> I'm not rejecting answers from anyone.


you didn't reject the answer, true. you ignored it entirely.

joe might be a little blunt but his point is valid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't use gloves as it would be more of a hinderance to me while I do any sort of transering or whatever. With that said, you need to try doing it with gloves then without and find which one works for you and stick to it. They are your T's and if you really are that worried about being bit then use gloves if they work for you. It's personal preferance in this matter.


----------



## s3cretz (Feb 20, 2012)

skippy said:


> you didn't reject the answer, true. you ignored it entirely.
> 
> joe might be a little blunt but his point is valid.


It was a discussion.  Not something that was to be open and shut.  I didn't dismiss or ignore anything, rather posted my response because the logic wasn't making sense.  The intent was to have more than one or two people post their opinions.  

And "a little blunt" is being pretty generous.

---------- Post added 02-20-2012 at 01:28 PM ----------

Thanks to all of you that have posted intelligent, constructive responses.


----------



## MrDeranged (Feb 20, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> It was a discussion.  Not something that was to be open and shut.  I didn't dismiss or ignore anything, rather posted my response because the logic wasn't making sense.  The intent was to have more than one or two people post their opinions.
> 
> And "a little blunt" is being pretty generous.


Hi s3cretz,

Welcome to the forums.  Take Joe with a grain of salt.  While his presentation may sometimes be a bit lacking, he does have the tarantula's best interests at heart.

Gloves may or may not be the answer as they can come with their own complications.

*Pros*
They *may* protect from a bite.  From an active defense by a tarantula, not so much.  I've heard anecdotal reports of tongs and other such implements being removed from keepers hands by tarantulas.  If they can grip with enough force to pull something out of your hand, do you think a puffy glove can really stop it if it wants to bite you?

*Cons*
Limited mobility/dexterity if they are thick enough to be of any protection.
If the tarantula does bite the glove, there is the chance of the fangs getting caught in them leading to the possible injury of the T.
They really wont help much if the T runs up your arm and bites you in the face. :wink:

The best defense against a bite is to know your tarantula. Is it a pet rock or lightning in a tank?  Always be aware of where the tarantula is in the enclosure.  Keep your interaction with the enclosure to a minimum.  Do what you have to do and get out.  Don't take your eyes off what you are doing, you'd be surprised how quick the slowest tarantula can move when you're not paying attention.  Know what you're going to do beforehand if the tarantula does something unexpected.

When it comes to yearly maintenance, the easiest thing is to restrict the tarantulas movement.  This can be done using "cup and carry" or as simply as just blocking it in it's hide.

IMO gloves aren't worth the hassle or potential injury to the T.  It's when you feel that you have nothing to worry about that accidents happen and gloves are really nothing more than a false sense of security.

Regards,
Scott

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Feb 20, 2012)

MrDeranged said:


> Hi s3cretz,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.  Take Joe with a grain of salt.  While his presentation may sometimes be a bit lacking, he does have the tarantula's best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


Well said. Thank you.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Feb 20, 2012)

i have never used cloves to handle ( clean or water or remove a T or any lizards from their enclosures ) and my reason is that their hooks on their feet can get hung up on the gloves, and make the T freak out. and for lizards if they try to bite I would my best to get my hand out of their mouth, and if that don't work then i get bit, another one to add to the collection. if a lizard bites a glove its teeth and claws can get stuck in the glove, than you have to worry about pulling its teeth out. you can use that reference for Tokay and other geckos as well as monitors or any other biters. i have messed more with lizards and snakes over the 20 years i have had exotic critters, but i have started messing with T's for over a year now. i have defensive and calm species of T. i have used what i have learned from the lizards and flipped it to the T's.


----------



## s3cretz (Feb 20, 2012)

MrDeranged said:


> Hi s3cretz,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.  Take Joe with a grain of salt.  While his presentation may sometimes be a bit lacking, he does have the tarantula's best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott,

Thanks for addressing my questions.  Yours, along with some others here, have definitely cleared up some misconceptions I may have had.  At the end of the day, my goal is to minimize potential risks to my pets, as well as myself.  I appreciate you taking the time to respond in a constructive fashion.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 20, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> *Your interpretation of my persistence in asking questions is skewed, at best*.


You may wish to consider that statement and apply it to yourself, as well.

Maybe I should use smileys when answering, so your interpretation of my posts isn't as "skewed" as you claim mine to be?

This is how I understood the thread prior to my post:

You: Why would you not want to wear gloves?

Storm76/Shell:  Gloves won't help, a tarantula can most likely bite through them, and they make it difficult for you to do whatever you are doing.

You (direct quote this time): Looking at my Smithi's (5.5" MF) fangs, they're pretty small and I couldn't see her penetrating some thick, puffy winter gloves.

So if you could give me a little bit more of an explanation as to how this should be seen as you 'digesting information' rather than 'ignoring/disregarding/disagreeing with' it, that would be very helpful to me.

Now to address a few specific items from your above quote: 



s3cretz said:


> Your methods keep people like myself from posting in these forums.  Who wants to ask questions for "fear" of being shellacked by someone like yourself?


You do, apprently:



s3cretz said:


> I'm sure this thread will get flamed...


So you expected people to 'flame' you (although I don't feel my post was even remotely close to it), then you went off on me for something you expected to be done anyway.  I don't get it. :?

Next:



s3cretz said:


> That being said, you sir, have a lot to learn with respect to communication, people skills and most of all, tolerance.  I'm sure you have years of experience on me in the T hobby, but I wouldn't dream of conducting myself the way you do in my area of expertise, Leopard Geckos.


You sir, should take how you interpret _text on an Internet forum_ a little more lightly.  Just because I don't sugar-coat my responses for the easily-offended does not mean I am intolerant, disrespectful, or have poor people skills.  Sure, maybe I'm not perfect, but with all due respect, you don't know me in real life and have no idea what kind of person I actually am.

Next:



s3cretz said:


> Without newcomers to the hobby, the hobby will die out eventually as the "elitists" such as yourself die out.


Either I'm just not getting it, or you conveyed your thought incorrectly.  What this says, I think, is that the hobby will die out as the "elitists" (such as myself ) die out, unless there are newcomers.

Is this what you meant?  That us "elitists" are what hold this hobby together? :?  I'm genuinely not understanding this, so please clarify if you wouldn't mind.

Next:



s3cretz said:


> At any rate, thanks again for making this yet another uncomfortable thread that you can now add to your ever-growing resume.


I'm sorry my single post has made this thread uncomfortable for you.  As I've already stated, perhaps you should re-evaluate yourself to determine whether or not you are just being offended too easily.  I didn't 'yell', I didn't bold my text (other than in your quotes, to identify the specific sentences/thoughts I was replying to), and I asked questions to try and clarify your responses, which you did.

Lastly:



s3cretz said:


> And "a little blunt" is being pretty generous.


Don't you feel like this essentially makes you a hypocrite?  Where's the constructive, intelligent conversation?  Don't you think this kind of makes your entire argument against me invalid, since you're flat-out taking a shot at me?

As for these last two:



s3cretz said:


> Thanks to all of you that have posted intelligent, constructive responses.





s3cretz said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Thanks for addressing my questions.  Yours, along with some others here, have definitely cleared up some misconceptions I may have had.  At the end of the day, my goal is to minimize potential risks to my pets, as well as myself.  I appreciate you taking the time to respond in a constructive fashion.
> 
> ...


Again, I feel as if the comments made here are specifically targeting me for not having a response that fit within your 'comfort zone'.  What, again, makes these types of responses appropriate but mine so damaging and harmful?

Do you know why I didn't add a sentence that said 'gloves are pointless, tarantulas can bite through them, yadda yadda yadda'?

Because it was already said, and (from how I understood your response) was dismissed.  I don't tend to repeat what others have said just for the sake of a post.  If you had included in your response something like, "I would like to have additional input from other members", then that's a different story.  However, I didn't see anything of that nature in your initial response:



s3cretz said:


> I could see something large like a Blondi or something more in the 7-8" size being able to penetrate some thick gloves.  Looking at my Smithi's (5.5" MF) fangs, they're pretty small and I couldn't see her penetrating some thick, puffy winter gloves.  Granted, they would impede movement, but then again I'm not performing open heart surgery either.  I'm very careful when dealing with my OW species, but of course I'm not looking to get bit.  Scared is probably not the right word, but I'm not eager to join the ranks of those who have posted in the bite threads either...  I was thinking more for having to remove a large pokie or something when doing the yearly enclosure maintenance when the T actually needs to be removed from the enclosure.  I've yet to try and "capture" a large OW from within its enclosure, so was trying to find ways to minimize complications.


So there you have it, my much longer, drawn-out response that hopefully clarifies my position.  If not, so be it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Feb 20, 2012)

To xhexdx: You made some valid points I agree with and I will not waste anymore space discussing which ones they are as they have already been made.

To s3cretz: I see no reason why you assumed this question would bring you any kind of negativity from the users here. Perhaps you should give people more credit than that because most here including the " eletists ",  have no problem giving their opinions on such matters.Just make sure to take what they have to say into concideration as I think you are. Seeing as it's not the easiest to put emotion and tone into the words we type, take care in what you type because it could be interpreted differently from what you meant. You got alot of opinions on this question, n ow it's up to you take decide whats best for you and your T's. Welcome to the group and let us know when you have any other questions. Take care.


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 20, 2012)

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Pros
> 
> They may protect from a bite. From an active defense by a tarantula, not so much. I've heard anecdotal reports of tongs and other such implements being removed from keepers hands by tarantulas. If they can grip with enough force to pull something out of your hand, do you think a puffy glove can really stop it if it wants to bite you?
> 
> ...


+1 Well said!
In addition to fangs getting hung in gloves, there is also the loss of tactility for the keeper.
Cats and some dogs can bite through Kevlar so I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult for a large tarantula, either.  


> They really wont help much if the T runs up your arm and bites you in the face.


I chuckled at this...  I've heard of this happening, whether gloves were involved or not, and hope to avoid it myself at all costs.


----------



## jakykong (Feb 21, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> > They really wont help much if the T runs up your arm and bites you in the face.
> 
> 
> I chuckled at this...  I've heard of this happening, whether gloves were involved or not, and hope to avoid it myself at all costs.


It's worth emphasizing this point, because I see it as the main point, personally.

The gloves only protect your *hands* (assuming they do that much). Your arm is only about 3 inches further, which is shorter than one leg span for many Ts, and most Ts that are likely to bite are also quick.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 22, 2012)

none of my Ts are large enough to wear gloves! to me its the speed that kills.... or at least for some Ts


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 22, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> I'm not agreeing or disagreeing the use of gloves to avoid a bite ..I'm curious though if there were any reported cases of a person being bit by a T while using gloves and if so size of T at the time/ type of gloves/ damage recieved


I've had any number of instances where I've been saved a bite by *light* leather gloves.

Latex, vinyl, or nitrile examination gloves are only useful for protecting yourself from the urticating bristles.

And, you only wear gloves as protection against being bitten by the more defensive species or the ones with medically significant bites. Note that you almost surely won't be *HANDLING* these tarantulas directly as such. The gloves are used in case the tarantula makes a break for it and manages to land on your hand (for instance). Or, in case you need to subdue it in a panic. Ordinarily, the average enthusiast will be *MANIPULATING* tarantulas with strongly defensive attitudes or with medically significant bites using other, safer means (e.g., a transparent plastic drinking glass and a piece of cardboard).

And, from bare faced, one-on-one experience, light leather gloves do protect you from a bite in a crisis! Been there. Done that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 23, 2012)

One situation I can think of where the use of leather gloves could be a plausible idea is when you're doing something simple like taking out the water dish or something, but rehousing generally needs more precision. Faster tarantulas won't have much trouble getting past your hands and biting you elsewhere anyways, so the gloves might end up doing more harm than good. So, basically, they usually aren't a good idea. As stated above, latex gloves can block perfectly from urticating hairs.


----------



## Wiggles92 (Feb 23, 2012)

Isn't it pretty much as simple as saying, "Hmm, this is probably going to bite me; maybe I should use a catch cup to remove it instead of my hand," instead of resorting to thick gloves which will do nothing for protection and will only make you more likely to get bit by greatly inhibiting your movement? A good set of tongs will go a long way for removing furnishings such as the water dish, so one really will not need thick gloves in almost all circumstances; the tongs can also be used to maneuver the catch cup in place.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey, I am a new tarantula owner as well. I have thought about gloves, but the longer I have it the more I am less scared of holding it. I figure by the time next year I will probably be comfortable enough that it won't bother me at all. I knew when I got it that they bite, but I don't have any potent venom ones at the moment. Still a little thrown off by keeping something like an Indian ornamental. Maybe some day. Good luck to you on which ever way you decide to handle your tarantula.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha one time my dad got me a tarantula as a Christmas present. He or he ordered thinking it was going to be full grown (it was really one inch) and he thought it was going to be loose in the box. So he described to me what he had setup. Which was a cup and him wearing those big bulky fire place gloves! Haha I can only imagine! It's the thought that counts though.

And when I first read this thread the first thing that came to mind was that chain-mill stuff that they wear on Shark Week. But that may be impractical....:sarcasm:


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike Dame had a spider bite clean through his thumbnail.  There's a thread on ATS about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas (Feb 25, 2012)

When going in/out of my pokie enclosures I don a glove made by Zilla that is for handling larger snake species, monitor lizards and tegus. They are made of leather for bite protection yet offer mobility. I think you can never be too careful with the larger and presumably more venomnous species.


----------

